# should I redo my year or graduate with a 3rd class degree?



## Zena (Feb 25, 2013)

This year depression hit me hard, and complete lack of concentration means I got e in my dissertation and I got 10 exams starting 1 of may and have not done much revision. I have no interest at all and I try to avoid doing work due to fear of failing now. So if I am lucky I will graduate with a third this year, failing most of my modules or should I suspend and do my exams next year? But I am embarrassed of staying back cus I already took a year off. What should I do??? Help


----------



## sweetnpetite1989 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Zena, I understand what you are going through, i went through similar thing last year and failed my course and left with just an ordinary degree. Like you, i got a low disso mark and was going through loneliness, health problems and depression. Im currently trying to complete my degree to an honours with distant learning. I would suggest that you go for it and take the year again. If you take the third you may regret it that you could of tried again and leave with a 2.2 which is still really good. If you dont want to go to university again, switch to distant, depending on the type of course you are doing. Best of luck


----------

